# Experience using Alan Hull's Blue Chip report?



## Snowy01 (1 March 2011)

Hi,

I am looking at suscribing to Alan Hull's Blue Chip Report (this also includes his ActVest Newsletter) and would like to know if anyone has had any experience using this, either good or bad, and what sort of returns they have achieved?

Thanks


----------



## Muschu (2 March 2011)

After limited investigation, and as a semi-retiree, I decided there was insufficient evidence to warrant subscription.
This is just a personal view of course.


----------



## titl4 (3 March 2011)

Snowy01 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking at suscribing to Alan Hull's Blue Chip Report (this also includes his ActVest Newsletter) and would like to know if anyone has had any experience using this, either good or bad, and what sort of returns they have achieved?
> Thanks




 I used the ActVest newsletter for about 3 years.  In  a strongly trending market I found it an easy low stress system to use.  My returns averaged about 20%.  I still use his methodology when it suits but mainly in the US market (which his newsletter doesn't cover).


----------



## curiost (24 June 2013)

I've just read his book "Invest My Way". I'm a TOTAL newbie when it comes to stocks but his methods for growth shares made a lot of sense to me (the ones that the Blue Chip report recommends). It is simple to produce yourself, but that would mean charting the ASX 200 on a weekly basis which I just don't have the time for. Is there a program that could keep 200 charts active?

Also on a side note, could you do his strategy with (substantially) less than $100,000 cap


----------



## CanOz (24 June 2013)

curiost said:


> I've just read his book "Invest My Way". I'm a TOTAL newbie when it comes to stocks but his methods for growth shares made a lot of sense to me (the ones that the Blue Chip report recommends). It is simple to produce yourself, but that would mean charting the ASX 200 on a weekly basis which I just don't have the time for. Is there a program that could keep 200 charts active?
> 
> Also on a side note, could you do his strategy with (substantially) less than $100,000 cap




Amibroker can keep track of as many symbols as you wish...

Is there any performance records available for his strategy?

CanOz


----------



## curiost (24 June 2013)

CanOz said:


> Amibroker can keep track of as many symbols as you wish...
> 
> Is there any performance records available for his strategy?
> 
> CanOz




It's in the back of the book, about 10 tables each representing a year. It says it is unaudited but the results seem to be pretty good. It goes from investing $100,000 in 2001 to having $453,000 in 2011


----------

